# I have a vet appointment but...



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My vet is a small animal/exotics vet who is willing to treat anything that you can bring in your car. My horse vet only does horses, nothing else.

I brought home a ND doeling in December from a place where they have coccidia issues. She was just treated a few weeks before I brought her home. Two days ago I started seeing a few fecal balls clumping together, so yesterday I went to get Safeguard, but before I could give her the first dose, I see she is not acting normal. She's hiding in one of the goat houses and won't come out to eat and she is acting afraid, normally very friendly. She is the low one on the totem pole, so I worried that one of the others was picking on her, so I separated her and went and found her some tasty browse. She picked at it, picked at her hay, and ate less than a teaspoon of her grain.

I went ahead and brought her into the barn and drenched her with some nutridrench and probios. She perked up a little, but is still only nibbling at hay and pine boughs.

Anything else I should try?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Start with her temp....101.5-103.5 is normal range...also listen for rumen sound..girgling, gasses and burps...any cud chewing..

how old is she? is she bottled or weened? 
Check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red..


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

She's weaned and 7 months old now, almost 8. Her mucous membranes are paler than I would like, but not super pale. My thermometer died, so no temp yet, but I'm taking her to the vet in a few minutes and will get a temp there. And go buy a new thermometer later. There are some rumen sounds, but not as active as I would like, and I haven't seen her lie down and chew her cud yet. She really looks tense and ready to flee. I should mention that I live in Florida, so I wouldn't expect her temp to drop much even if she has a reason to.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope the vet can get her diagnosed and feeling better! Let us know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she may be battle Pneumonia, are you humid right now?? ...maybe wormy, ask for a fecal just in case...kind of rule things out...fingers crossed the vet will figure it out...


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

OK, here's what we have. She weighs 25lbs. Her temp was 104. The vet felt it might be a bit high due to the stress of being brought in. The fecal showed the coccidia that I thought she probably had, a few hookworm eggs, and a minor amount of clostridium. My vet felt that treating the coccidia would straighten out the clostridium. Rumen sounded fine and there were gut sounds throughout. I asked for a B complex injection and my vet thought that was a great idea, and I got Albon for the coccidia. I also went ahead and had her order me a bottle of Valbazen, since I can't find it anywhere around here. My vet wants me to go ahead and treat the hooks too, just so we remove stressors, but I think I'll wait a couple days, so I'm not piling so much on her at once.

I've given her the first dose of Albon and I think I'll give her probiotics a few more times past when the Albon is gone.

Any thing else I can do to support her or make this easier on the poor little thing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

SOunds like you have a good vet...It is perfectly safe to worm her at the same time as cocci treatment...

104 temp along with her behavior would have me giving antibiotics as well..worms can make them feel bad but the behavior of hiding out, away from the herd acting afraid, off feed...all signs she feels sick...not just wormy...I would ask your vet for Nuflor or you can get Tylan 200 from tractor supply...


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks!

I took her temp after I got home and she had a chance to settle for a while in the shade and it was 102.8. After one dose of the Albon, she was back to herself, as far as friendly and outgoing, at feeding time tonight. She also had more interest in her food and her stool was back to being pebbles, still a little moist on the surface, but all individual pieces.

I left her in the barn tonight and I'll check her temp again tomorrow morning first thing. If it's up, I will definitely call my vet about antibiotics. I'll go ahead and worm her then and if she still feels fine, let her back out.

Should I do fenbendazole for three days just in case?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Check her temp often just to be sure...stress can cause a rise in temp, but with the other signs, it concerned me...pneumonia doesn't always present fever..was her cocci count high? Cocci does cause tummy pain and if high may cause her behavior..

for hook worms, yes I would do three days in a row...


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The cocci count was high enough that she specifically wanted me to treat it with Albon rather than trusting the fenbendazole to take care of it and she told me to treat for at least five days but consider going for a full seven. She thought about going ahead and giving the first dose in the hospital, but decided that Tapestry was too upset and that she would more likely get more of it in her system if we waited until we got home to give it. 

Our drive to the vet had her in full sun for almost an hour. That could have affected her temp too, but I will keep on checking it and watching her behavior. It seems silly to suggest that she might have been overheating when everyone is feet under snow, but we have been pretty warm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fenbendazole doesn't treat coccidia. You may use it in conjunction with a coccidia med but it doesn't treat coccidia on its own. It is good she is on Albon.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Yikes! I've read so many things that they are all running together now. I'm going to have to start taking notes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh there is so much to learn...I have a binder full of notes :coffee2:...something else to add to your notes is Fenbendazole (safe guard) is not an effective wormer in most areas unless you are treating tape/hook worm and for these you do need to treat 3 times in a row...so if she ends up with other worm load, you might find another to do a better job..Valbazen is good for both tape, hook and most common worm loads..just something to think about when you get ready to buy new wormer...( valbazen is not however for pregnant does)


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The Valbazen I ordered came today! And tomorrow I'm going to go get a notebook that I can dedicate to goat wisdom. I wish I had time to get it today.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, another one of my goats is showing symptoms of cocci. The only drugs I could find to treat it was a packet of Sulfadimethoxine soluble powder for chickens and turkeys. So how should I mix it up? Or should I order something else from Jeffers?

My goats are between 60 and 75#


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I found directions for mixing it in a gallon of water and how much to give cattle. Elsewhere, I found directions for dosing goats and the dosing was the same for goats and cattle. Any ideas if this is the correct dosing info? It was 1cc/lb on day 1 and 1/2cc/lb on days 2-5. That's 25mg/lb on day1 and 12.5mg/lb on days 2-5.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The dosage which is an oral drench is 1cc per 5 lbs the first day and 1cc per 10 lbs days 2-5. Don't do by the bucket. They probably won't drink enough.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks so much!! Getting a much smaller dose down them will be so much easier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are mixing it to directions, you may have to dose it by the directions. Do a search on here for how to mix it. You may have different stuff than the Sulmet.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I found mixing directions for the lower dose on the Fias Co site, so I figured out what you were telling me. Thanks!


----------

